

LaTeX Tricks VII: lining up items, long names for labels, beamer, and floats - usenet
http://latex-community.org/know-how/463-latex-tricks-vii

======
Derbasti
Is there a nice resource somewhere where one could endeavor to learn about how
LaTeX works internally? Because all those tricks look like they follow some
internal logic that I am entirely unfamiliar with.

~~~
pasbesoin
I haven't looked at it in some decades, but Knuth's original TeX book was
surprisingly readable and informative.

